# Linksys WRT610N slow transmission rate



## farmcap (Jan 19, 2010)

Both my neighbor and I recently purchased the Cisco-Linksys WRT610N wireless router. With wireless N card we were expecting 300mbps transmission rate. We're only seeing 130mbps? Any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

300 is the ideal with the maximum signal and 40mbit clear channels. Many things can reduce the speed. For instance, what is the exact make/model of the wireless 802.11n network adapters?


----------



## farmcap (Jan 19, 2010)

After researching our dilema more thoroughly and spending awhile on the phone with Linksys tech support they admit that their router will only transmit max of 130 on one frequency and up to 270 on the other. Besides this, the routers keep dropping their speed. I have Bright House with Road Runner lightning at 40kbps. After being on for a couple of hours the router speed tests at around 10. After rebooting it goes back up to 40 kbps. I refuse to continually reboot the router. The router is going back today.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds pretty normal, it's pretty unusual to actually get 300mbit connections. :smile:


----------

